# My Buckling is being starved by Continental Airlines



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My new buckling missed his connecting flight last night because someone, presumably an airlines employee, failed to transfer him in a timely manner. As a result, Beaux is being held in kenneling facility. 20 hours later and they tell me they still haven't fed him because all they have is dog food on hand. So why don't they go get him some grass hay or alfalfa like I requested yesterday and twice already today? According to Continental Petline management, the kennel staff in Newark doesn't believe Beaux, a 5 month old goat, needs to eat. :shocked: It's been over 24 hours since he's had anything to eat. I am so worried and so flippin' mad! IMO, denying nourishment to a animal in one's care is cruel and inhumane.

If you'd like to voice concern over this practice or their handling of this matter, here's the addy I was given: [email protected] For reference purposes, the confirmation # is 00557163466.

I can't believe this is happening. I am worried sick about Beaux, and can only hope and pray he comes home to me safe and sound.

Debbie McQueen :tears:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. :sigh:  I would be SOOOOOOO MAD!!! :veryangry: :angry:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THATS SO MEAN! Cant they take him out and let him at least have some grass?

I think he will be ok, he will be scared and stressed, but hopefully you can fix him up fast!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW :shocked: That is horrible! 
I have had good experiences with Continental Pet travel before. Newark is a big city surrounded by city and far from hay but that is no excuse. 
How long till he flys out?


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

That is so sad, how would those people like to go all day without eating and being somewhere strange


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope they atleast gave him water! When you get him back, give him a good bit of Probias to jump start his rumen, especially if he still hasn't gotten any food by the time you get him! That is just stupid that they can't go buy some hay to give him. I don't think they are authorized to take him out of the building to let him eat grass though, and I'd hate it if he got loose, and well....Yeah, that probably wouldnt be a good idea even if it was allowed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

get everything in writing so that if you have vet bills because of it you can contact them OR worse case he dies you can get compensation


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I understand not wanting to take him out, SO cant they just go pick some grass and give it to him? lol it sounds dumb but anything to help that poor boy!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Good question! I think the answer is they don't care.

Stacy - Beaux's breeder is sending an email and informing them how the expected illness from being denied food would not necessarily manifest for 24-48 hours. I have documented everything, who I spoke to, times and what was discussed. I sent an email to management requesting add'l information as I would like to file a formal complaint. Here's a copy just for everyone's info.

To Whom It May Concern:

I am writing to express concern over your handling of this matter. My baby goat missed his connecting flight last night because someone, presumably one of your employees, failed to transfer him in a timely manner. I'm told he's being held in a kenneling facility in Newark and that the staff there doesn't feel he needs to eat! I have called and requested 3 times since yesterday afternoon that someone please get him some grass hay or alfalfa as he hasn't eaten since yesterday morning. You have failed and are apparently refusing to do so. I consider that response unacceptable, and am hereby notifying you of my intent to hold you responsible for any and all harm done to my baby goat as result of your handling of this matter.

I also request that you provide the following information: 1) identify the person responsible for transferring my goat to the connecting flight that he missed.; 2) the name and credentials of the person(s) who determined my goat did not need to eat; 3) the name and contact info for filing a formal complaint about your handling of this matter and requesting a refund.

If you are unable or unwilling to provide the information requested above, I ask that you communicate your denial, along with the reason(s) for denial, with 48 hours of the transmittal of this email to you.

Thank you in advance for your consideration.

Debbie A. McQueen
<contact info>


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Good letter!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm very aggressive with mistreatment like this. I'd take some very serious action. I like where you are going with the letter.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That sounds good. I would absolutely ticked if this were me. I hope he arrives safe and sounds.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks!

I'm supposed to avoid stress as it triggers my mastocytosis flares. Since addressing and continuing along w/this issue is pretty much unavoidable, I need to vent my emotions. Venting helps reduce the stress. I'm trying to stay optimistic and am hoping for the best. Beaux has been rescheduled for a flight due in here @ 10:37. I am taking my camera, a thermometer, some probiotics and my notes and as Continental management suggested, will "carefully inspect" Beaux for any signs of illness before leaving the premises. That means Beaux is coming out of his crate and I'm conducting the inspection right then and there in their crackerbox of a special cargo office. Not much room to stand let alone conduct an inspection. Good place to vent, if you ask me. It'll be too dark to do it outdoors even if it's not storming. If they don't like it, they can call management and complain. I can tell you now I will be in no mood to take guff off anyone. 

Deb Mc


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Poor Beaux.  I hope he gets home soon. When do they expect to put him on a flight? This makes me so mad. The airlines charge an arm and a leg to transport animals because they say they need extra care and special handling. But they don't give them any extra care! If they're going to treat your baby goat like any other piece of luggage, they shouldn't charge you more than the cost of a piece of luggage. grrr I could go on and on. I used to be a travel agent, and dealing with the airlines makes me crazy. They just don't care. :veryangry:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This is so unacceptable. If they are going to accept animals they should be prepared to feed whatever animals they have in an emergency. ie: they should have hay on hand if they are going to transport a goat!!!!!
I hope your little guy is okay.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did they say when he would be leaving? I would be beside myself right now with worry. I hope they have atleast given him water. Keep us posted!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. He has been rescheduled for a flight with an arrival time of 10:37 pm - a day and a half since he was last fed.  

I am very upset by Continental's handling of this matter. I think people deserve to know how Continental treats pets that they've displaced. I posted the following message on my Facebook status as well as a # of Continental FB group forums. I would like to give Continental reason to be more careful in the future and to change their attitude and treatment of pets to one that's more accommodating and safe.

"Continental Airlines is starving my baby goat. He missed his connecting flight because someone failed to transfer him in a timely manner. I have called 3 times since yesterday afternoon to make sure my kid is being fed and taken care of properly. According to management, Continental Petline has failed and is apparently refusing to feed the goat, claiming the kenneling staff there don't feel my buckling needs to eat, even though they've been informed he has not eaten now in over 24 hours. IMO, denying nourishment to a baby animal is cruel and inhumane. Shame on you Continental! "


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh, poor baby! That is terrible! Please keep us updated on things. Hopefully he'll be able to just hunker down and weather this without too much harm done.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when you said Newark I presume you mean Newark NJ? Why am I not surprised????


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, Neward, NJ. You familiar w/the airport there?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Stacy...run over there with some hay!

But seriously, you mean to tell me some idiot can't go to a pet store and pick up some of those hay cubes they feed rabbits? This is rediculous...I would be so flippin' mad! 

I hope your little one gets to you safe. Let them know that if there are any health issues that this goat has in the future that they are responsible and will need to come up to the bar and pay for anything that is connected to it!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This is so sad. I am so very sorry. The airlines have made what should be a fun and exciting purchase a misery wrought with worry. 

:tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I really highly doubt Newark airport or even the city of Newark has a feed store. Its very hard to describe area. Think almost zero trees and high powder lines and smoke stacks from refineries. 

Ive not been to the airport but the city and all of north jersey is just full of jerks (pardon to those who live in the north western part which isnt as bad  )


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gosh, poor guy. I bet his kennel is probably pretty dirty by now too.  I think that's a great letter. To refuse feed for any animal is unacceptable.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

"Petsafe" management responded to my letter basically stating they did not feed him anything because I told them if they could not feed him species-appropriate food ("grass hay, alfalfa or plain yogurt") not to feed him anything at all. I added the last part because they kept telling me they had dog food on hand and would be glad to feed that to him. And, yes, Mz. Petsafe mentioned that there is no feed or pet store anywhere near Newark. She spelled alfalfa "alphalaalpha" - LMBO.

In my reply to her incomplete response, I pointed out that my buckling was displaced because of an error on Continental's part, and that I thought their failure and apparent refusal to provide species-appropriate feed and care, especially given the cirumstances, spoke volumes about their petsafe program. Petsafe, my arse! I also asked for the rest of the information I requested as she did not provide it in her response, which I called it incomplete.

I can't wait to get my boy home. Son is driving me down there as I can't see to drive at night. I'm taking along my goatie first aid kit and will be sure to get a photo of the crate after we take him out. 

I am so very dissatisfied with Continental and their treatment of my goat. As one of my friends threw back, ask them how'd they feel to be deprived of food for 24+ hours.

I will update tomorrow. Gotta' lot going ATM. With a little luck, my boy will be home and settled in, with this bad experience forever behind him. 

Thanks for all your support. It's making it easier for me to get through this ordeal.

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hate to say this but..they told us... that they will not feed or water livestock..period... I had gone through that with Katrina's Buck (Alaska Boers) the buckling travel to Alaska.... it doesn't make sense...we even put a bag of food ...that was taped on the crate... "with instructions" for lay over time.... we called them and ask... if someone has fed and watered the goat...during layover...which was hours....they said... No sorry... we do not feed livestock.... or water them...... :shocked: We where so mad.... really let them know it ...talked to managers and got the same sad story....over and over...we complained to them ...even said we'd pay extra to have someone feed him.....the answer was still "NO" and it did no good...  
But... we where told at the terminal ...that they would feed him...they lied...
We did freeze his water...in the little shipping container... so thank God...he got a little water...and we slipped in some food in his dish...not much...just as we had to leave him to the airlines....that was Continental Airlines.... it is their stupid policy.... We took him to the airport at 5am and he didn't get to Alaska... I believe until 11:30pm the following night.... :veryangry:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Pam...that is terrible!! That policy makes absolutely no sense!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ....I am with you on that....  :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:shocked: I slipped!! I edited the letter to make it generic and sent it to 700 FB friends who are all animal activists. I'm pretty sure that Beaux will get the care he needs and be home very very soon. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> I really highly doubt Newark airport or even the city of Newark has a feed store. Its very hard to describe area. Think almost zero trees and high powder lines and smoke stacks from refineries.
> 
> Ive not been to the airport but the city and all of north jersey is just full of jerks (pardon to those who live in the north western part which isnt as bad  )


Yes unfortunately Newark and the surrounding area is very city; like bad city you don't want to get off the highway there!

I was glad to hear he was on the flight to get to you. I was going to offer to go give him some hay since I am about a hour away without traffic. 
:wink: I am in /north West NJ.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, Logan! That's very sweet of you. 

Pam - When I spoke to Continental the first time yesterday, they assured me the supervisor there was contacting the kennel as we spoke to make sure they got Beaux some grass hay or alfalfa and, if neither was available, plain yoghurt. When I called back today, one of the CSR's told me the kennel boards "lions and giraffes" and would surely have some grass hay on hand. Now their Petsafe CSR claims it was my decision to starve him, because I said not it was not okay to feed him dog food. Gr-r-r-r!

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

excuse me--- a goat is not a dog! they cant have dog food. How lame of an excuse! I wouldnt be letting them put the blame on me


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! I hope he is all right after this! :hug: Your letter is just right. Very concise and truthful without being overly emotional. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well he should be to you within 2 hours right? 
If it ever happens to anyone again I am about 1 hour away from Newark and will do my best to get there to help out.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Stacy - I didn't let them get away w/anything. I fired back a quick reply as a client was here w/a moving crew but I do plan to pursue this and make it into a "burning issue" if need be, AFTER I get my boy home and out of harm's way.

Here's my reply to Mz. Petsafe's latest email:

"I called 3 times to ask that someone please feed my buckling "alfalfa or grass hay", and in the event neither was available, "plain yoghurt" would do. I was told they had a wide variety of animals, "even giraffes and lions" so would surely have grass hay to feed a goat. I did comment that was a good thing because "dog food" wouldn't do, as it was not appropriate for goats and could make my boy very ill. I'm sorry if your kenneling staff doesn't understand the difference between a goat and a dog, or respect a living creature's need for nourishment, that's really sad. How would you feel being deprived of food for over 24 hours?"

<Regarding their denial of any responsibility in the matter>
Flight timeliness is Continental's responsibility. The kennel staff's decision to deny my goat species- appropriate feed was beyond my control. I am in AZ, the goat and your kennel staff are in Newark. Your CSR would not give me the phone # so I could contact the kennel directly w/my concerns. The "supervisor", I was told, called the kennel to ensure my goat was fed a proper diet while in your care. If you can't provide adequate accommodations for animals other than dogs, then why do you accept them and solicit such business?"

I *was* planning to use Continental to airship my kids to any out-of-state homes because their cargo compartment is climate controlled, same temp as first class passenger. Not now, not unless they would do an abrupt 180 and change their attitude. Maybe not even then. I'm hoping other airlines start offering climate control and better service. Treating pets like luggage doesn't fly here.

We're getting ready to leave for the airport. Keeping my fingers crossed that Beaux is okay and was not harmed and will not develop any ailment as a result of the inhumane treatment he received while in Continental's care.

Deb Mc


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What about contacting Newark's Animal Control? Isn't it against the law to deprive an animal of food and water? I mean, if someone was keeping a dog in their yard and no food or water was available for 24 hours I'm pretty sure that complaints would result in a visit for Animal Control.

Jen


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, same thing happened to me and Pam!!!!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey I'm with ASPCA, Humane Society, PETA, etc. I definitely would be doing what u are with documentation as well as filing for Negligence they owe you that already.

I hate this happened. They could at the least give him the dog food. I can't stand the thought of him being handled this way. Hate to think any animal is going hungry.

You need a petition? I will sign. You may find one one a site called
Care2Connect.com 

That a site i use to sign petitions, vote for animal shelters to
stay open where thousands and thousands belong to groups. I am in the Worldwide Toxic Injury Group and was the Tennessee State Representative and they help me
raise a petition against letting children back in classes treated for mold before one week. see the chemicals to clean to clean the mold is just as harmful for them.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry bout the comment on give him the dog food it sounded to me like they were saying that all they could do. I think they are negligent. I do know some people were feeding a goat dog food tho. In fact I rescued that goat from the situation.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tolers if you rescued a goat from that kind of situation why would you suggest they feed it in the airport? :scratch:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't mean it the way it came out.....that why i reposted i rescued from that situation. she said they made it her fault for her not telling them to give it dog food. im sorry my whole post was misunderstood. 

i did rescue from a dog kennel with no housing no grazing standing stall kennel only and being fed dog food.... i need way more cofee before i post !!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Katrina - Did your goat miss his connecting flight? If so, why? Continental is trying to tell me it's not their fault that my goat missed his. That's BS! 

The good news: Beaux is home at last!  Not the best condition, has me worried. Sang "Row, Row, Row the Beaux" softly to him on the drive home to try to keep him alert. He was having tremors in his head and neck when we took him out of the crate in the cargo office. He was weak, stressed, confused and famished. His temp was bit low, 101.3. I gave him Probios and a couple squirts of NutriDrench right there and then. He was so weak there was no resistance, no struggle in handling and he pretty much had to be put into position and moved about as he couldn't do it himself. It was a late night and as happy as I am to have Beaux home, I can't stop thinking about how he was treated by Continental. Makes me wonder how many other animals have been caused undue harm in and by their care. :whatgoat:

Deb Mc


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You need to take him to a vet ASAP to have his condition documented.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

So glad you got him home. Hope he starts feeing better soon. :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

With TLC I hope he is soon healthy! :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I would be taking legal action. Get him to a vet, get them to write down and SIGN what's wrong with him, what caused it and get everything else in physical form and hand it to a judge. Petitions don't do anything other than take up webspace, and good luck getting anyone like PeTA or HSUS to care. NOTHING will correct the situation or prevent it from happening to anyone else except a good dig to their pocketbooks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

agree with Ashley and TheMixedBag


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Pursuing legal course would be cost prohibitive as there's not enough money to remunerate. In 1996, the loss of a child was worth only $10,000. This goat cost me a lot less than that. A decent atty charges $400 and up per hour. Just the intake would exceed his worth. I don't have tens of thousands of $s to waste on fighting a mega giant like Continental, which is now "United" btw, nor the time. All in all, the best I can hope to do is get a refund and apprise others of what happened as loss of business is what's going to bring forth any and all change that might occur.

Good news: Beaux's bouncing back w/vigor! <lol> Just went out there to check on the lil monkey. The kidding stall abuts the doe yard at the far North end. All four girls were at the common fence talking and interacting w/him through the fencing and sunscreen. He was active, curious and HUNGRY! Saw a few berries scattered here and there, a good indication his rumen's back up and going. I went ahead and gave him another dose of Probios, which he slurped down enthusiastically. Gave him big hugs and kisses and flank scritches and that lil tail of his was wiggling and waggling back and forth - what a charmer this boy is!!! I just  him!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry he was treated this way! People like that arn't the kind of people I ever want to be around. Thanks for letting us know your experience, I will remember it, and they will never get my business.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm glad he's home and starting to bounce back! Just watch for any change of condition and keep an eye on his temp.
He sure is a handsome guy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is just adorable! I hope he keep getting better in leaps and bounds!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear he is finally home and seems to be doing just fine. Poor baby, I'd be soooo upset with what he's been through! That's just crazy. I'd leave a review of your experience with any place possible on the internet that people might search to find transport for animals....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWW HES SO CUTE!!

He looks so happy! Poor baby, glad hes safe and at home!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so gald he is home and feeling better! he is a handsome little guy!

Because I have worked in animal reg I just cannot see why someone there couldn't have given him something! I mean during that time someone must have gone off shift, went home and come back...how about oatmeal, carrots, cereal...these things people have at home!

I agree that paying a lawyer to sue is pretty much a waste of time and money. Just take care of him now. I would try and get the money spent on the fare back tho! Having a vet look at him and document was a good idea...just in case!

Give him a hug for me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Katrina - Did your goat miss his connecting flight? If so, why? Continental is trying to tell me it's not their fault that my goat missed his. That's BS!


 No.. he didn't miss a connecting flight... he was on.. a 4 hour layover.... :hug:

I pray ...he will be OK.... ray: 
His temp is normal..... you did right.. by giving nutradrench and Probiotic paste........ I'd give him electrolites as well....
If you start him on food... do it very slow....just a little at a time...I wouldn't grain him... until he is back strong.....

We insured Alaskaboers Buck... just in case..... because he was a pricey buck...not because they didn't feed him.... he wasn't near.. as bad as your guy...but I think it was because ...we snuck in a little food and water... just enough to keep him going... I am so sorry another went through that... keep us updated.... :hug: ray:

He is very handsome....  :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! What at time! I don't understand why the airlines will accept a fee to transport these animals yet will not allow them proper care/nutrition? Seems crazy to me. 

Pam--I was wondering if you could send food along w/them--seems that you can not-strange???!!

Makes me pretty darn sure I would never allow a goat I purchased to fly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam--I was wondering if you could send food along w/them--seems that you can not-strange???!!


 The weird part is...we where told ..you have to have the feed and water containers in the crate...doesn't make sense if they don't get fed....but ...get this ...when we where getting him checked in... they said....no food or water... shall be put into the containers at this time.... Well... we froze the water.. in the container at home and kept it froze ..in a ice chest.. up to the time of departure...then ...we snapped it in the cage..... my DH sneaked a handful of Alfalfa pellets in the other little container.... this was all done before he was brought into the terminal.... and checked in...We where insured ...at the desk...that he will be fed and watered....... but we found later... that it didn't happen and wouldn't happen.. he was livestock.... :doh: 
All they had to do was ...pour from the outside of the crate to the containers ....which where right in front easy access.... the water "which we had attached to the crate.. by the way.... along with the food... was right there...it seems odd that they want you to do all this but won't feed them.... :scratch:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

He's gorgious!!!!! Thank you for letting us know he is okay.
What an ordeal for you both.
What about suing in Small Claims Court? You would probably win by default cuz they wouldn't bother to show up. But then even if you win nobody will actually make them pay. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!
I guess the best thing is to get it behind you, enjoy the little guy and spread the word.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so glad you finally got your buck! What a terrible experience, for both of you! 
Maybe you could contact your local tv news station- Animal stories always get airtime. Call or email your congressman. Once it hits the airwaves, you may be able to get the rules changed and those at fault, punished! Good luck! 

I wanted to make a comment about the dog food. It is actually illegal to feed a ruminent feed meant for a carnivore- ie. dog or cat. Because most dog or cat food contains meat or meat by-products, it could cause a disease similar to "mad cow". Our local feed mill made me (and everyone that buys goat feed at the same time as dog or cat food) sign a paper stating that we will NOT feed the pet food to a goat! (Ohio State Law, I guess! Maybe it is Federal?) 

Anyway- I am so glad that your goat is home and doing ok.


----------

